# Looking for Developer



## Jake C (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi, I am looking to build a sample based free standing VST similar to Native Instruments S-Layer. Mine would be a stripped down version which would be geared for radio imaging and production. I have a working budget. Hit me up if you are interested.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 10, 2019)

Do you mean Twisted Tools S-Layer?


----------



## Jake C (Jun 10, 2019)

Dr.Quest said:


> Do you mean Twisted Tools S-Layer?



Yes, correct.


----------

